# Ryzen Master startet nicht



## hrIntelNvidia (17. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem letzten Update der Radeon- bzw. Chipsatztreiber will Ryzen Master auf dem Rechner eines Kumpels nicht mehr starten. Das Tool beendet sich mit der Meldung, dass es nicht initialiseren kann.

Eine Neuinstallation hat leider nichts gebracht. Hier mal zwei Einträge aus dem Eventlog die damit was zu tun haben könnten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Hilfen, Tipps und Tricks. 

Ah ja die Hardare:

CPU: Ryzen 5950x
Board: Asus ROG Strix X570-E
GPU: Radeon 6900XT
Windows 10 (Up to date)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. September 2021)

Liegt wohl an dem fehlerhaften Chipsatztreiber, ich habe mir den aktuellsten auch für meinen neuen passiven Arbeits-PC mit 5700G geladen, führte zu einem Schwarzen Bildschirm.
Ich habe die Systemwiederherstellung genutzt, einen Punkt genommen wo noch alles sauber lief, keine fünf Minuten später war alles wieder gut


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. September 2021)

Das ist leider typisch AMD. Nutze mal den neuen und den alten Treiber, installieren, deinstallieren, dazwischen immer mal neustarten, gerne auch mal im abgesicherten Modus probieren - irgendwann wird der Ryzen Master wieder laufen und keiner weiß warum.


----------



## Rapotur (17. September 2021)

Ja, manchmal spinnt er, aber es ist eine gute Software


----------



## HardlineAMD (18. September 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist leider typisch AMD.


Billige Polemik ist leider typisch bei Menschen. Es gibt immer einen Grund, weshalb eine Anwendung nicht läuft.
Und der RyzenMaster ist nunmal eine Anwendung, die gewisse Dinge an der Hardware ändern kann.
Aktuell:
W11PRO Build 22000.194
AMD-Chipsatztreiber v3.09.01.140
AMD Radeon Adrenalin 21.9.1
Läuft. Nur installiert W11 immer mal gerne einen neuen Grafiktreiber, der die Adrenalin-Softweare nicht starten lässt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. September 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Nur installiert W11 immer mal gerne einen neuen Grafiktreiber, der die Adrenalin-Softweare nicht starten lässt.


Diese Automatik habe ich abgestellt ... ist doch nervig, wenn Windows meint mir einen neuen Treiber aufzudrücken wenn ich diesen doch gar nicht brauche.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (18. September 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Billige Polemik ist leider typisch bei Menschen. Es gibt immer einen Grund, weshalb eine Anwendung nicht läuft.
> Und der RyzenMaster ist nunmal eine Anwendung, die gewisse Dinge an der Hardware ändern kann.


Damit die Software etwas ändern kann, muss sie ja erstmal funktionieren. Auf Arbeit installiere ich sehr oft Windows 10 neu, unabdingbar bei den vielen Hardware-Wechsel, die ich als CPU-Mensch vornehmen muss. Der Vorgang ist dabei immer der gleiche, erst Windows inklusive Updates, dann alle nötigen Treiber inklusive Neustarts und dann erst installiere ich Spiele und Programme. In zwei von zehn Fällen kommt es dann allerdings vor, dass gerade Ryzen Master nicht startet und mit der Fehlermeldung abbricht, die Windows-Version würde nicht unterstützt werden und ich solle Windows 10 installieren.  

Wie erklärst du dir das? Was ist der Grund dafür?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. September 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Billige Polemik ist leider typisch bei Menschen.


Bei einer Person die das täglich Beruflich macht, der viele unterschiedliche Systeme testet 


HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Es gibt immer einen Grund, weshalb eine Anwendung nicht läuft.


Da ist die naheliegendste Erklärung wohl eher das AMD nicht genug getestet hat, sie einen Schnellschuss hinlegen wollten um Win11 zu unterstützen, da nur relativ wenig geändert wurde ist die Sache noch schwerer hinzunehmen.


----------



## HardlineAMD (19. September 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir das? Was ist der Grund dafür?


Schick AMD ne Bewerbung.


----------



## Downsampler (20. September 2021)

Der Grund dafür ist höchstwahrscheinlich der, daß mit erscheinen eines neuen Chipsatztreibers meistens auch eine neue Version vom Ryzen Master Tool erscheint, welches nun mal nur mit dem gerade aktuell erschienenen Chipsatztreiber läuft. Man muß also beides neu herunterladen und installieren. Am besten immer beides in einen Ordner speichern, dann hat man die passenden Versionen immer zusammen.


----------

